# Flower Power Fund Raiser for Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

50% of all sales from this fund raiser will be donated to Heartland. Start thinking ahead to those spring gardens.Campaign | Flower Power Fundraising


----------



## lixill (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's really awesome that so many shops and individual people try to do a fund raising for all the poor dogs! It really motivates me to collect some money as well!Is it also possible to get dog food and flowers delivered by serenata in oxford? This would be important to me, because then I can plan better my future investments!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It has ended. This is an old thread


----------

